# 14mm to 12mm wheel studs



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone know of, or has ever seen, a 14mm to 12mm wheel stud kit that is more than 1.75" long? 
I want to run tuner lugs on my car, and they are all 12mm. My hubs are 14mm and I need to reduce the diameter. I have found kits, but they are all 1.5 to 1.75" long. With me running a 15mm spacer I need them to be 2.5" long to be safe
I can't find this product anywhere. Does no one make it? Am I missing something that makes anything longer than that unsafe or something? 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: 14mm to 12mm wheel studs (ColinAndrews)*

*bump*
Anyone? I'm starting to thing this product doesn't exist. Someone out there must be running anodized tuner lugs.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 14mm to 12mm wheel studs (ColinAndrews)*

so you want to run a 12mm wheel stud just to run "tuner lugs"?


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: 14mm to 12mm wheel studs (audi666)*

Thats the idea, yup. If I could find 14mm lugs like i want I would run them with a 14mm stud kit, but I cant find 14mm lugs i like.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: 14mm to 12mm wheel studs (ColinAndrews)*

So you have found some 14mm studs but you don't like them


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: 14mm to 12mm wheel studs (zgdonkey)*

I found 14mm *LUGS* that I dont like. Studs are studs. They all look the same. 
I want to run a specific set of *LUG NUTS *and the studs need to be 12mm to run them. 
Read. 
Unless you know of the product, dont bother.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: 14mm to 12mm wheel studs (ColinAndrews)*

Actually a stud and a lug are the same thing, but Americans seem to have a different definition to the rest of the world.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 14mm to 12mm wheel studs (zgdonkey)*

maybe but when hes saying stud, hes talking about studs that are threaded into the hub, then a lug nut used to tighten the wheel on.
a lug or as id think "lug shank" would all be one piece that tightened into the hub.


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: 14mm to 12mm wheel studs (audi666)*

Either way, I dont think anyone makes this product because there's not enough demand. I can get kits to run with no spacers, but I have to run spacers to fit the wheels properly. 
I got a quote from a custom place, but the rate per stud was way too much. Looks like i'll just get some extended lug bolts from ECS or something


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 14mm to 12mm wheel studs (ColinAndrews)*

These guys sell up to 80mm studs m12x1.5 is what I presume you need?
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...av=10


----------

